# Statutory Declaration-Applicant-Partner Visa 820



## sina1308 (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi everyone,

As i am planning to apply for an onshore partner visa (820) in Australia i will need to fill out a statutory declaration about my relationship towards my partner. (http://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/forms/partner/_pdf/stat_dec_applicant.pdf)
Some parts, where i have to describe for example our financial commitments or the social aspect of our relationship, would ask me to provide evidence of those commitments. 
I do have a lot of evidence, but not for everything. Am I just allowed to name those commitments that i have evidence of ? Or can i also name commitments where the evidence is missing ? 
For example, my partner and I played a few games of lawn balls together with the local team back in 2013. Unfortunately, i cant show any evidence of this joint participation in sporting. Is that to say that i am not allowed to mention it ?

Any help would be greatly appreciated !


----------



## GadoGadoGal (Nov 20, 2014)

Hi sina1308,
First, the statements from you and your partner do not have to be statutory declarations. If you want to add some weight to them, you could use the Commonwealth statutory declaration forms for these statements, but it is not necessary for the applicant and sponsor statements. This is indicated in the 1127 Partner Migration Booklet on page 27 under 'Statements about the history of your relationship'.
Second, I think it is fine to mention activities you've done together that can't necessarily be supported by evidence. For the statements supporting the four key areas, we are providing context that will help to explain the evidence we sent, including filling in gaps that we can't assume the CO will understand just from the evidence documents. If you have a photo of the two of you playing lawn balls, then that could work in lieu of a membership card, etc. Otherwise I wouldn't worry about it, especially if this wasn't a significant, regular activity in which you partook. I am sure there are plenty of applicants that do not even have joint social club memberships; it's just not something that everyone does or they simply don't have record of it. For example, what about regularly attending a church or sangha? Someone most likely wouldn't have photos, or could have made donations with cash only, yet mentioning in the statements this joint participation in a religious community is absolutely relevant to include.
I hope that helps!


----------



## sina1308 (Jul 31, 2013)

GadoGadoGal said:


> First, the statements from you and your partner do not have to be statutory declarations. If you want to add some weight to them, you could use the Commonwealth statutory declaration forms for these statements, but it is not necessary for the applicant and sponsor statements. This is indicated in the 1127 Partner Migration Booklet on page 27 under 'Statements about the history of your relationship'.
> 
> For the statements supporting the four key areas, we are providing context that will help to explain the evidence we sent, including filling in gaps that we can't assume the CO will understand just from the evidence documents.


Thanks for your help GadoGadoGal !
However, I am a bit confused now. 
Do i have to provide this document : 
http://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/forms/partner/_pdf/stat_dec_applicant.pdf
(Statutory declaration-partner visa- applicant)
AND a statement on an ordinary writing paper where i write about the history of our relationship ? 
Or just one of them ?

Besides, what kind of context are you talking about ?


----------



## GadoGadoGal (Nov 20, 2014)

sina1308 said:


> Thanks for your help GadoGadoGal !
> However, I am a bit confused now.
> Do i have to provide this document :
> http://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/forms/partner/_pdf/stat_dec_applicant.pdf
> ...


I'm sorry that this is confusing! I hope I didn't do that.

No, you just need to provide one history of relationship statement, and your partner needs to provide one history of relationship statement. These two statements can be submitted in a few different formats. These are the ways in which the two statements can be submitted - select one format:
(1) on a plain sheet of paper signed and dated by the applicant or sponsor at the bottom, 
(2) on a plain sheet of paper signed, dated by the applicant or sponsor, and notarized/witnessed at the bottom, 
*or* 
(3) on a commonwealth statutory declaration form that is notarized/witnessed per instructions on the form and DIBP website.

Unfortunately the online application further makes submission of the history of relationship statements confusing, because there are several fields in the online form that duplicate what you would write in the history of relationship statement. However, from what I've read throughout the forum, it is less confusing to upload the statements as documentation, in one of the three formats mentioned above.



sina1308 said:


> Besides, what kind of context are you talking about ?


First, context is certainly not required, but it cannot hurt to ensure that the CO gets a full picture that convinces them the relationship is genuine and continuing. There will be fields in the online application where you can provide context in brief paragraphs for each of the four areas (financial aspects, nature of household, social aspect of relationship, nature of commitment to each other). We've chosen to upload them as cover sheets/additional brief statements with the supporting documentation we have.

The best way I can describe it is to think of yourself as a CO, what his/her job is, and the things they won't be able to assume or understand looking at your evidence as a complete stranger. If you review all the evidence you have relevant to nature of commitment, for example, you should consider whether just by looking at the evidence the CO will understand everything and be satisfied that the commitment was real with plans for the future, or whether there are some things that the CO would not understand or which can't easily be shown by evidence.

For example, my partner and I have been together for several years, holding a joint bank account in Australia. However, for the last few years we've not used the joint Australian bank account, only my own personal bank account in another country. Even though I've provided bank statements for both the joint and personal accounts, the CO will have no idea why there wasn't activity in the joint account unless I provide context. Therefore, we wrote a brief 'cover sheet' or contextual statement for the financial evidence area that explains that during those years I was the main breadwinner working and paid in another country into my personal account while my partner was a full-time student. The CO can then look at the personal bank statement and understand that I've covered expenses for the both of us and why we weren't sharing expenses during that period.

Lastly, just know that there are several ways to put together these applications since not every couple has the same situation, history, and evidence. So, bring together what you have, consider whether it is solid or convincing from the CO's or a stranger's perspective, and if not, then get more evidence or use the statements to fill in the gaps or paint a complete picture. If it does look solid and convincing, then submit and congratulate yourself. If you've indicated in your application cover letter that you are happy to answer questions or are ready to submit additional evidence immediately upon request, then this should also provide further assurance.

All the best!


----------



## sina1308 (Jul 31, 2013)

GadoGadoGal said:


> I'm sorry that this is confusing! I hope I didn't do that.
> 
> These are the ways in which the two statements can be submitted - select one format:
> 
> ...


Wow thank you so much for this detailed answer ! I really appreciate it a lot ! Its amazing how much time you are willing to spend to help me out  
It's definitely not you that is confusing me, you are actually clarifying a lot of things. 
I would just like to ask you one more thing. With point 3) which commonwealth statutory declaration do you mean ? just the blank one that you can get here: 
Statutory declarations | Attorney-General's Department ( the one you linked for me at my question about form 888)
or the one i was showing you that says 'statutory declaration - partner visa (applicant) at the top ? 
http://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/forms/partner/_pdf/stat_dec_applicant.pdf
there is also one of those for the sponsors which my partner would need to fill out i guess.


----------



## GadoGadoGal (Nov 20, 2014)

sina1308 said:


> Wow thank you so much for this detailed answer ! I really appreciate it a lot ! Its amazing how much time you are willing to spend to help me out
> It's definitely not you that is confusing me, you are actually clarifying a lot of things.


No worries. The more familiar the information is, the less time one spends explaining it. Countless others have done the same for me just by participating in this forum before me, so I am just paying it forward.



sina1308 said:


> I would just like to ask you one more thing. With point 3) which commonwealth statutory declaration do you mean ? just the blank one that you can get here:
> Statutory declarations | Attorney-General's Department ( the one you linked for me at my question about form 888)
> or the one i was showing you that says 'statutory declaration - partner visa (applicant) at the top ?
> http://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/forms/partner/_pdf/stat_dec_applicant.pdf
> there is also one of those for the sponsors which my partner would need to fill out i guess.


If you click on both URLs you'll see that they lead to the same form! 
However, the Attorney General link I provided gives you access to the Word doc and PDF versions of the form, whereas immi.gov/DIBP's link only provides the PDF version.


----------



## sina1308 (Jul 31, 2013)

GadoGadoGal said:


> If you click on both URLs you'll see that they lead to the same form!


hm that's weird. If I click on them I get two different statutory declarations.
One is just blank and i can write whatever i would like to say, whereas the other one would ask me to describe all 4 aspects ( financial commitments, nature of your household, social aspects and the nature of our commitment to each other) in seperate boxes. 
I tried to attach them to this reply, hopefully you can see them.


----------



## GadoGadoGal (Nov 20, 2014)

Oops. I didn't scroll down. That is the first time I've seen that form, and I can't recall anyone ever mentioning it here on the forum. It looks like it is over a year old. Where did you find the link that lead to it? I can't find a link in the Partner Migration booklet. If you found this link on a page where it says, use this form, then use it. However, per the Partner Migration booklet, the ways I mentioned above still are valid options to you. It is up to you to choose which to use.


----------



## GadoGadoGal (Nov 20, 2014)

You are applying onshore, correct? I just checked the 820/801 application checklist on the DIBP website (updated in August 2014) and only saw links to the Attorney General PDF statutory declaration form, and the form 888 for your two witnesses of your relationship: Partner visa (subclasses 820 and 801) document checklist
If you do share the page where you found that link, that would be helpful.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Do keep in mind, sina, that while you don't have to have evidence of everything you talk about, you DO need to make sure you have evidence in all four categories (assuming you're applying for a spouse/partner visa, not a PMV/fiance visa). You need to have evidence of joint finances, evidence you're living at the same address, evidence you're accepted as a couple socially, etc. etc.


----------



## Simply (Aug 21, 2014)

I am in the process of writing mine and I found the best way to do it is by months. The months will line up with the nature of the relationship events such as met, engaged, etc. I think this would make it easy for the CO to read and align evidence. I was never a fluffy novel writer. I am to the point! I may even use bullets =)


----------



## sina1308 (Jul 31, 2013)

GadoGadoGal said:


> You are applying onshore, correct? I just checked the 820/801 application checklist on the DIBP website (updated in August 2014) and only saw links to the Attorney General PDF statutory declaration form, and the form 888 for your two witnesses of your relationship: Partner visa (subclasses 820 and 801) document checklist
> If you do share the page where you found that link, that would be helpful.


Yes I am applying onshore.
Thank you so much for your help and your concern GadoGadoGal ! I am sorry for my late answer. I am pretty sure that i found the link on the immigration website (immi.gov.au). Whereas, I just had a look again now and I cant find it anywhere. I must have gotten it from somewhere... Well i guess if it is that old and if no one else ever heard of it or seen it I shouldn't use it. I will just the other statutory declaration that you suggested me earlier. 
I am sorry if i caused any confusion. If i ever find that link again i will let you know.


----------



## sina1308 (Jul 31, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> Do keep in mind, sina, that while you don't have to have evidence of everything you talk about, you DO need to make sure you have evidence in all four categories (assuming you're applying for a spouse/partner visa, not a PMV/fiance visa). You need to have evidence of joint finances, evidence you're living at the same address, evidence you're accepted as a couple socially, etc. etc.


Thank you for your advice CollegeGirl. I am aware of those requirements and I am able to fulfill them. But thanks anyway.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

sina1308 said:


> Thank you for your advice CollegeGirl. I am aware of those requirements and I am able to fulfill them. But thanks anyway.


I'm glad.  I was concerned because from the way you phrased your first post in this thread it sounded like you MIGHT have been saying you didn't have evidence in all four categories and were asking if that was a problem. Glad that's not the case for you!


----------



## sina1308 (Jul 31, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> I'm glad.  I was concerned because from the way you phrased your first post in this thread it sounded like you MIGHT have been saying you didn't have evidence in all four categories and were asking if that was a problem. Glad that's not the case for you!


Oh yeah i guess I made it sound a bit weird. Thanks for your concern though  I definitely have evidence of all 4 categories. I just wanted to add even more evidence to the existing evidence. And that 'more evidence' was not a very strong one so i was wondering if it would still be okay to mention. So it's all good


----------



## Simply (Aug 21, 2014)

GadoGadoGal said:


> I'm sorry that this is confusing! I hope I didn't do that.
> 
> No, you just need to provide one history of relationship statement, and your partner needs to provide one history of relationship statement. These two statements can be submitted in a few different formats. These are the ways in which the two statements can be submitted - select one format:
> (1) on a plain sheet of paper signed and dated by the applicant or sponsor at the bottom,
> ...


So for the stat declarations. I can use (1) where I sign it and scan/pdf for upload? or do I really need to have 2 witnesses sign it? On the checklist it asks for 2 witnesses. pg 4 of 6


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Simply said:


> So for the stat declarations. I can use (1) where I sign it and scan/pdf for upload? or do I really need to have 2 witnesses sign it? On the checklist it asks for 2 witnesses. pg 4 of 6


They are clearly confused. Stat decs are signed by the author and the witness (JP, police officer etc). There should only be 1 witness. You will print out the entire thing and take it to the witness and they witness your signature and then you will scan it. A good JP will initial each page of the stat dec (this is a legal requirement).

If you don't use a stat dec that you don't need a witness and you can just sign the last page.


----------



## GadoGadoGal (Nov 20, 2014)

Simply said:


> do I really need to have 2 witnesses sign it? On the checklist it asks for 2 witnesses. pg 4 of 6


No. That is incorrect. You'll see that on both the form 888 and the Commonwealth statutory declaration form there is only space for one witness/qualified person.



> So for the stat declarations. I can use (1) where I sign it and scan/pdf for upload?


For your applicant statement or the sponsor statement, you do not have to use the statutory declaration form - it is up to you what format you choose. You can write or type it onto a plain piece of paper, sign it at the bottom, then scan to pdf and upload. Your sponsor can do the same for his statement.

This also applies to any statements from witnesses from outside the U.S. or without Australian citizenship or permanent residency, *beyond* the two required on form 888 from Australian citizens/permanent residents. That said, if you so choose, all the witness statements could be on form 888 regardless of their citizenship or residency.


----------



## Simply (Aug 21, 2014)

Yes I was referring to my application statement. Printed, signed and uploaded is the way I will be going with that!! Thanks


----------



## Rimmel (Jan 25, 2015)

So for even online application, our ( sponsor and applicant) statutory declarations must be signed by the author and the witness (JP, police officer etc)? Unlike colour copy of ID, or birth certs. 

 Sorry I am just trying to make it clear and double check. I am gathering our document together and will apply online.


----------

